# slump in tourism???????



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Having had visitors this week, I´ve been taking them to all the tourist type places, Benalmadena, Torremolinos, Mijas Pueblo..... All these places were absolutely heaving, car parks full, restaurants crowded, promenades and beaches all pretty full for the time of year. So where´s this tourist slump??? Although not all, most of the tourists were mainly brits, with a sprinkling of German, Dutch etc..

I asked a couple of bar owners how they were doing and they were surprised and pleased that things were better than they were expecting!! 

Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

There's always a slump with tourists!

Usually over a table in a bar while projectile vomiting into their "Kiss Me Quick" hats.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I don't know where they are coming from as UK visitors into Málaga are 28,9% down year on year. I agree though that the place looks busy as Los Boliches is absolutely heaving BUT this is the frighetning thing NOBODY is spending any money. Just walked down the paseo where it was almost standing room only but the bars themselves were really quiet. I think they were busier over Christmas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

my visitors have now gone! PPhhhheeeww!!!! As lovely as the were.....!! Now I´ve gotta clean the house and guestroom ready for the next lot who are due to arrive on monday!! Welcome to "Hotel Jojo"

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds like another famous hotel! 

En una oscura autopista del desierto, el viento frío en mi pelo 
Cálido olor a 'colitas', extendiéndose por el aire 
Por delante, en la distancia, ví una luz trémula 
Mi cabeza se volvió pesada y mi vista se volvió borrosa 
Tuve que parar a pasar la noche 

Allí estaba ella en la puerta 
Oí la campana de la misión 
Y estaba pensando para mí 
"Esto podría ser el Cielo, o podría ser el Infierno" 
Entonces ella encendió una vela y me mostró el camino 
Había voces al final del pasillo, 
creí que las oí decir... 

Bienvenido al Hotel California 
Que lugar tan adorable 
Que cara tan adorable 
Cantidad de espacio en el Hotel California 
Cualquier época del año, la puedes encontrar aquí 

Su mente es retorcida a lo Tiffany, tiene las curvas del Mercedes 
Tiene muchos guapos, guapos chicos, que llama amigos 
Cómo bailan en el patio, dulce sudor veraniego. 
Algunos bailan para recordar, algunos bailan para olvidar 

Así que llamé al Capitán 
"Por favor, traígame mi vino" 
Dijo, "No hemos tenido ese ánimo desde mil novecientos sesenta y nueve" 
Y todavía esas voces siguen llamando desde lo lejos 
Despertándote en medio de la noche 
Sólo para oírles decir... 

Bienvenido al Hotel California 
Que lugar tan adorable 
Que cara tan adorable 
Ellos viven la gran vida en el Hotel California 
Que agradable sorpresa, trae tus coartadas 

Espejos en el techo 
El champagne rosa en el hielo 
Y ella dijo "Todos somos prisioneros aquí, de nuestro propio ardid" 
Y en las cámaras del maestro 
Se reunieron para la fiesta 
La cortan con sus cuchillos acerados, 
pero no pudieron matar a la bestia 

Lo último que recuerdo, estaba 
corriendo hacia la puerta 
Tuve que encontrar el camino de vuelta 
al lugar donde estaba antes 
'Relájate' dijo el vigilante nocturno 
Estamos programados para recibir 
Puedes desocupar tu habitación tantas veces como quieras 
pero nunca puedes marcharte!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Sounds like another famous hotel!
> 
> En una oscura autopista del desierto, el viento frío en mi pelo
> Cálido olor a 'colitas', extendiéndose por el aire
> ...



Now they are one of my favourite bands!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Enjoy, rock chick


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Enjoy, rock chick


At my age, I think I´m more of a "rock hen"!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What does that make GG?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> What does that make GG?


ssssshhhh!!! (I´ve gotta horrible feeling she maybe younger than me )!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Work it out - at what age COULD she be a glamorous great granny?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Work it out - at what age COULD she be a glamorous great granny?


I was looking at her age on FB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

She's a woman - she lxxs about her age.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anyway. back to the topic. I found it very heartening to see so many people around. It not the holiday season yet, so either everyone was coming early or its a sign of things to come which can only be good. Maybe they´re not spending quite as much money?? but at least they´re coming. 

Interestingly, a friend of mines husband works for a golf company, they organise trips to Spain for golfers, it appears they´re busier than usual for this time of year and are looking forward to a busier than usual summer!!!!

I watched the news on UK TV this morning and they were saying how people are turning their backs on Spain and europe as holiday destinations this year in favour of caravans in Britain. They then showed a british family in their caravan on a caravan park having a really fun time, it was raining outside so they couldnt go outside but they were having so much fun in their little caravan, writing diaries, drawing, painting, having wonderful quality time together for a whole two weeks FFS!!!!!...... much more fun than going abroad in the boring old sunshine????? The BBC really dont want people going abroad this year do they!!!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes. The town feels as if it has a spring about it. The guy in the bar had even run out of agua con gas .....and that was before I arrived LOL 

Let's hope it's a long, hot, busy summer.


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in the Canary Islands where there is also plenty of doom and gloom about the amount of tourists visiting the islands. I was out last night and everywhere was packed out. I think a lot of the negative talk is just down to the media and the reality is far from what you see on the British news programs.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

TakeItEasy said:


> I'm in the Canary Islands where there is also plenty of doom and gloom about the amount of tourists visiting the islands. I was out last night and everywhere was packed out. I think a lot of the negative talk is just down to the media and the reality is far from what you see on the British news programs.


Well, it's Easter time - there are a lot of religious festivals/processions going on at the moment - although a few had to be suspended due to the rainy weather, so packing the bars out then!

Tallulah.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sadly the Torrevieja procession had to be cancelled last night because of the heavy rain and so I am told the town was empty.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Sadly the Torrevieja procession had to be cancelled last night because of the heavy rain and so I am told the town was empty.


Malaga didnt have rain, a bit windy tho. But the procession went ahead and was amazing. Altho I´m not of a particular religious faith, you cant helped by be moved by the dedication and the feelings felt by the people. And yes, Malaga was heaving, mainly Spanish I think as opposed to tourists! I had a brilliant time!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TakeItEasy said:


> I'm in the Canary Islands where there is also plenty of doom and gloom about the amount of tourists visiting the islands. I was out last night and everywhere was packed out. I think a lot of the negative talk is just down to the media and the reality is far from what you see on the British news programs.


Totally agree!! To hear the british media you´d think there was nowt going on over here but a couple of balls of tumbleweed blowing down the street!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Sadly the Torrevieja procession had to be cancelled last night because of the heavy rain and so I am told the town was empty.


Yes, they were interviewing those that were involved in the organisation of the cabalgatas (approx. 1 year's preparation) and were justifiably frustrated and disappointed. But apparently large international crowds were reported at various major cities.


----------

